# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  استفسار هام وعاجل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

## theking_monmon

الدكتور الفاضل  بعد تحياتى على مشاركتكم المفيده فى منتدى الدكتورة شيماء 
لى استفسار هام وعاجل جدا
اولا ما هو الفرق فى التوصيف بين قضايا توظيف الاموال وقضايا النصب او بصورة اوضح ما الذى يجعلنى استطيع ان اقنع القاضى بان القضيه هى قضية توظيف اموال وليست قضية نصب
ثانيا ارجو ان تسمح لى من وقتكم القليل لاشرح لك القضية بالتفصيل
هناك اخوان قاما بجمع الاموال من مجموعة كبيرة من الناس فى مقابل عائد مادى قدرة 10 بالمائه شهريا واقناعا الناس انهما يقوما بتشغيل هذه الاموال فى اعمال تجارية والان توقفا عن هذا العائد الذى استمرا فى اعطائه للناس لفترة كبيرة وعند تقديم الشكوى ضدهما قال وكيل النيابة انه يكتفى باستجواب 7 فقط فى حين ان المدعيين اكثر من 50 شخص وبعد ان اخذا 4 ايام عل ذمة التحقيق كان قرار وكيل النيابة الذى عرضت علية القضيه ان القضيه توصف قضية نصب 
وقال محاموهم انهم سوف ياخذون براءة من اول جلسه
ارجو الافادة سريعا فانا فى بدء عملى كمحامية وادافع الان عن المجنى عليهم بماذا تنصحنى وارجو بالتفصيل
مع خالص شكرررررررررررررررى

----------

